# Crystal -- How much longer?



## cercyonis (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi Experts:

I just bought Crystal six weeks ago. She's an almost two-year-old Nubian/Cashmere. The guy I bought her from had three bucks that evidently break out of their pen from time to time, and he was pretty sure Crystal is pregnant, but he couldn't tell me when or even IF she got bred. So, here I am, not even knowing what exactly to look for in a goat (I'm a horse person). Seems to me her udder has been every-so-slowly growing in size over the past month, but she doesn't look like the pregnant goats I've seen (i.e. gigantic from side-to-side)! Of course I've read all up on the topic lately, but I would like your opinions based on these pictures. Thanks! (By the way, I washed her hiney off before I took the pictures -- that's why her tail feathers are wet. I'd love to know why goats have that "pocket" above their bootie! Seems to just collect yucky stuff!)


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't know how much longer but I would say she is bred.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

pretty doe !

I'd say she's pregnant


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I agree. What a pretty doe. Blue eyes, too. I am no expert but it looks like she is getting an udder and also in the pic from above, I'd say her tummy looks pretty big.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep....Crystal is definately preggy! Would this be her first? If so, with the udder development, I'd guess that you could see kids in the next month to 6 weeks. She's a purty girl!

As far as that pocket under the tail...I have often thought the same thing!


----------



## Myakkagoater (Apr 10, 2010)

I have two girls right now that looked like that about a month ago. Here's how Lori looks now.

Lori









This is her first.

Tom


----------



## cercyonis (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow, we must all be goat nuts, considering it's Christmas Eve!  Thanks, people. I forgot to mention that this would be Crystal's second pregnancy. Evidently this fellow needs sturdier fences for his bucks, because the first time she was bred was between 6-8 months of age. :roll: 

Also, when I press my hands on her belly in front of her udder, I can feel something moving in there -- sometimes it feels like little fingers poking back at me! I took this as a good sign!

Have a great Christmas everyone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Wow, we must all be goat nuts, considering it's Christmas Eve!


 hehe ...I agree with that one... :laugh:

I also agree with the others.... :thumb:

She is a very pretty Doe... by the way.... :greengrin:


----------



## cercyonis (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Crystal (Updated pics!)*

Hello, o knowledgeable goat folks...

I've been reading about brown discharge and becoming alarmed. Crystal went from creamy yellowish discharge to a brownish goo today. She is getting rather bulbous and I can pinch my fingers together underneath her tail (it's been that way for days). Is the brown discharge automatically a bad thing? I felt the kid(s?) move a few days ago, so I figure something is alive in there.

Here are the new pics, taken today.





































I'd appreciate any opinions, as this is definitely my first goat rodeo. 

~Jennifer


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad to see an update on Crystal's progress!

She's looking great, udder is filling in very nice and that color is likely from dirt sticking to her and making it appear darker or she's lost her plug.
If you don't notice a foul odor and you have felt kid movement, I wouldn't worry.

On Christmas Eve I predicted that she was a month to 6 weeks from kidding...it's been little more than a month and she's getting closer to delivery by the looks of her udder :hi5:


----------



## cercyonis (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh, Liz, thank you so much for replying.

No foul odor detected. Crystal is still trotting around and jumping up and down off of the table, so she evidently isn't that uncomfortable. I've been using these clues in my due date determination, but I could be way off for all I know.

Does she look like she's carrying only one? I predict only one, based on the hugeness of other goats that carried twins. I can feel something hard on her right side, and I'm thinking it's a head. :? It pretty much stays in that position, but I can feel movement when I place my hands in on her belly in front of her udder.

~Jennifer


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a doe due real soon that I can feel slight movements on but always in the same spot...I take it as a sign that the kid is already in position waiting to get out, so Crystal may just have that same thing going on. She could have 2 in there but it's likely 1, I'm in the same dilemma...hoping for 2 but likely a single.


----------



## cercyonis (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Crystal*

Here it is, the coldest day in over a year, and Crystal is looking awfully close to popping. She is acting extra aggressive towards the dogs, too. Her udder has filled down into her teats, and her ligaments are "gone," as they say. Does this mean possibly the next 24 hours, or maybe longer?

So, I am thinking I'll put her in the stock trailer inside the barn tonight, where it's relatively warm with no wind. I piled a bunch of grass hay in there. Should I keep her buddy (Daphne -- Nubian/Alpine) right there with her, or should I separate them with the middle divider? I assume herds of goats just have their kids all together, so Crystal and Daphne would be okay together. But I don't know what's best. Tell me! :help:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

It sounds like she may deliver in the next few hours... I would keep Crystal separated from even her buddy as does can become very aggressive toward others - especially if she she feels "trapped" in the stock trailer. I think the trailer is a good idea as you describe it, but definitely would keep the divider in there.

Good luck!


----------



## cercyonis (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Crystal*

Crystal had twins this morning! :kidblue: :kidred:

:leap:

They were still wet when I checked on them this morning, so I dried them off, and everyone seems well. Should I string a heat lamp out there? It's mid-20s in the day and supposed to be 18 tonight.

Thanks for the advice on the trailer divider. I didn't know and therefore didn't use it, and indeed Crystal gets pretty angry with Daphne if she gets too close. Otherwise, they seem okay in there.

~Jennifer


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations! I'm so happy for you... I'm sure the kids are just adorable.. cant wait to see pics! And one of each? Way to go!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Congrats!!!! Crystal is a beautiful girl, and I hope you get some pics to share of her kids! 
It's funny how does attitudes change towards each other after they kid.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations! :stars: 

Can't wait to see pix!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations on a healthy delivery! Twins too...I'm very pleased with that as I was suspecting a single! Can't wait to meet the pretty girls babies :leap:


----------

